# stingsilver rod



## nozzlenut (Apr 7, 2005)

I am wanting to build a rod to throw stingsilvers from the wash. I had a blank recommended to me a few years ago, but can't find the paper that I wrote it down on(surprise surprise). I am thinking it was a breakaway 1269? Does this make sense to anybody? I know breakaway is no longer....but any help pointed in the right direction would be helpful. I am looking for 9ft to 10-10.5ft. Or if anybody is willing to offer a suggestion....my ears are open.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You'll probably get a lot of suggestions toward the Wheel Reels blanks, but I like the old Rainshadow 1145, 1266, and 1267. Any of those three will put one out there a good ways. I haven't had a chance to really fiddle with the Wheels Reels, but I've heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*is this the one?*

RainShadow 10'6" 2 pc. ~ Matching Lengths ~SU1265

now famous SPANISH BUSTER is our marque Spanish Rod and WILL FLAT OUT SMOKE A 2 OZ FATTY STING SILVER! ~ Rated by us at 3/4-3 oz. it's a Light-Medium Action Surf Rod with a Moderate Taper ~ Also works great as a Lure/Plugging rod for: Small-Med. Blues, Alberts, Pups, Schoolie Bass, Big Trout, etc. and makes for a fine, lighter duty bottom fishing rod. ~ Recommended conventional reels: Abu 5500's and 6500's. ~ Spinning: Daiwa 2500-3500's and Shimano 4000-5000's. ~ Custom built Conventional or Spinning with Fuji SIC guides (conventional), Fuji Alconites (spinning), Fuji Reel Seat and Cork Tape wrapped butt and fore grip, We can build this rod most anyway you specify, call or e-mail us for pricing on other custom options such as decorative wraps, etc. When the fish are out of reach for most folks you'll be the one catching them with yours


----------



## nozzlenut (Apr 7, 2005)

*1267*

The 1267 is what it was. Dunno why I couldn't remember that. CRS!!! I wasn't sure how they were since rainshadow took over. I have very limited experience, so I haven't had my hands on 1 yet. I've heard good things in regards to wheels blanks also. Also heard about the tips breaking off? any truth to that? Could be just user error I suppose too.
Anyway, thanks for the quick reply.....I'll keep my a watch and as always I'm open to any help/info anybody is willing to throw my way.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Lami 108, absolutely love the rod


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I like a light rod for throwing metal. 

Right now I use the 9' Lami Super Surf.

However, I put my hands on a new Century 10' that Ryan from Hatteras Jack had on the casting field a few months agao. That rod was very, very nice.

Never thrown the Rainshadow 1265, but the 1267 is way too heavy for my liking.


----------



## nozzlenut (Apr 7, 2005)

I've not thrown nor had any "metal" rod in my hands as of yet. I would like a lighter rod, I guess I was overlooking the weight aspect of it all. I am merely going on a recommendation from somebody else. I was using a 9' tica until I busted a dang guide out of the thing. I told myself when I broke it, I was building a new one. 
I had thought about lami too, again I never threw one. Kinda hard to make a decision without being able to fondle what I am wanting to buy. Who makes the century?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You may want to check out a AFAW estuary, they are available right now and I have one you could check out if you want, they are 11' but are light. These are perfect for slinging a stingsilver.Mine isnt built right now, but your welcome to check out the blank if you want.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

nozzlenut said:


> Who makes the century?


Century is the maker.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

markedwards said:


> RainShadow 10'6" 2 pc. ~ Matching Lengths ~SU1265
> 
> now famous SPANISH BUSTER is our marque Spanish Rod and WILL FLAT OUT SMOKE A 2 OZ FATTY STING SILVER! ~ Rated by us at 3/4-3 oz. it's a Light-Medium Action Surf Rod with a Moderate Taper ~ Also works great as a Lure/Plugging rod for: Small-Med. Blues, Alberts, Pups, Schoolie Bass, Big Trout, etc. and makes for a fine, lighter duty bottom fishing rod. ~ Recommended conventional reels: Abu 5500's and 6500's. ~ Spinning: Daiwa 2500-3500's and Shimano 4000-5000's. ~ Custom built Conventional or Spinning with Fuji SIC guides (conventional), Fuji Alconites (spinning), Fuji Reel Seat and Cork Tape wrapped butt and fore grip, We can build this rod most anyway you specify, call or e-mail us for pricing on other custom options such as decorative wraps, etc. When the fish are out of reach for most folks you'll be the one catching them with yours


I own one of these and the ad is right on!!! this rod will flat smoke a SS or GlassMinnow.


----------



## nozzlenut (Apr 7, 2005)

are you guys using spinning reels or conventional? I was going to build it as a spinner. Are there any distance advantages using one or the other? I know some guys are using 6500's. I'm not a fan of them, had 7500's and were constant maintenance. Again open for suggestions.
I know I am asking for alot, but, do you have any guide recommendations as far as size and spacing? The last rod I had built, I used AM Tack Titanium. They have been good so far, and I have no complaints with them. So I was thinking of going back on that path with this build as well.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I personally would go with the Amtak Titans again, great guide and a great cost. Pick out a blank and let us know someone probably has some experience with them. I personally prefer casting, Im putting a 5500 on my estuary when I build it. I think it all comes down to personal preference


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tacpayne said:


> I personally prefer casting, Im putting a 5500 on my estuary when I build it. I think it all comes down to personal preference


got a black 5500 CS pro rocket all tricked out, bearings all the way through, carbon drag etc, on a custom Estuary... what a sweet rig... throws like a dream...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> got a black 5500 CS pro rocket all tricked out, bearings all the way through, carbon drag etc, on a custom Estuary... what a sweet rig... throws like a dream...


If I ever get off my lazy a$$ I will know what your talking about. I have a orange 5500 cs rocket to go on mine, havent "fixed" it up yet though.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

The two of ya's are built bout the same Rockfish might have a couple on ya and a little more seasoning to him but if he can smoke it you will too. I saw the rod in action prior to the tricking out of the reel and it does flat out smoke a tin. Bit long for my likeing of cast after cast.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I use a tricked 5500 on mine. The fact remains, a newbi metal caster will find a hi speed spinning ooutfit to be eaiser and more comfertable rig than a casting reel. The spinning has a better feel but the casting will have as a rule better fighting ability. Best advise is try some of each and make a decision based on what feels the best to you.

As everyone knows I love them round Abu's because they are so versital. I have rrecently started using some Daiwa's. There are good and bad in all makes. The TDA 4000 spinner is a sweet Spanish reel. It does not have a hi speed gear but due to the spool size it takes up alot of line per turn. Which in turn makes for a fast retreive. On the casting side, I put my hands on an Abu Revo Toro 50HS over the weekend and let me tell you something if you want a fast reel this is The One.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i have a shimano baitrunner 4500B spooled with power pro 10lb test and a 25lb flouro shockleader. it'll cast a 2oz stingsilver into the next county.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

markedwards said:


> i have a shimano baitrunner 4500B spooled with power pro 10lb test and a 25lb flouro shockleader. it'll cast a 2oz stingsilver into the next county.


 yeah well you being from DE, your counties aren't that big anyways...


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

I too like the AFAW Estuary rods and believe theat Barry Weaver is expecting some soon. Check out Dreamweaver rods if you're interested. Get low riders and have him set it up eiher casting or spinning you won't be sorry. Walt D also makes some outstanding rods and can get some good deals on blanks. I can recomend both if you're thinking custom but I really like the Estuary for tossing 2-3 for distance. Just got 2 from Walt for going lighter, like jigheads. Just my .02.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

markedwards said:


> RainShadow 10'6" 2 pc. ~ Matching Lengths ~SU1265
> 
> now famous SPANISH BUSTER is our marque Spanish Rod and WILL FLAT OUT SMOKE A 2 OZ FATTY STING SILVER! ~ Rated by us at 3/4-3 oz. it's a Light-Medium Action Surf Rod with a Moderate Taper ~ Also works great as a Lure/Plugging rod for: Small-Med. Blues, Alberts, Pups, Schoolie Bass, Big Trout, etc. and makes for a fine, lighter duty bottom fishing rod. ~ Recommended conventional reels: Abu 5500's and 6500's. ~ Spinning: Daiwa 2500-3500's and Shimano 4000-5000's. ~ Custom built Conventional or Spinning with Fuji SIC guides (conventional), Fuji Alconites (spinning), Fuji Reel Seat and Cork Tape wrapped butt and fore grip, We can build this rod most anyway you specify, call or e-mail us for pricing on other custom options such as decorative wraps, etc. When the fish are out of reach for most folks you'll be the one catching them with yours


I second this! I have 4 AS 1265's in my arsenal...

Sandcrab


----------

